# Advanced Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

The Burlington Massachusetts Police Department will be hosting a 3-day Advanced Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design (CPTED) course from June 23 - 25, 2009. This course is offered by the National Crime Prevention Council (NCPC) Tuition for this advanced certification course is only $350. Basic CPTED is recommended before taking this course but it is NOT required.

Register here: *www.ncpc.org/training*

*Advanced Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design *
*Training and Community Crime Prevention Program*

*Coming to Burlington, MA Police Department!*

*Training Dates *

*June **23-25, 2009*
*$350 per person *

Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design (CPTED) theories contend that law enforcement officers, architects, city planners, landscape and interior designers, and resident volunteers can create a climate of safety in a community right from the start. CPTED's goal is to prevent crime through designing a physical environment that positively influences human behavior. It is based on four principles: natural access control, natural surveillance, territoriality, and maintenance. The National Crime Prevention Council's course helps participants put the theories behind CPTED into action for their communities by designing a hands-on, interactive two or three day basic or advanced training specifically tailored to your community's needs.​
*Advanced CPTED Course

* -Review of CPTED theory, and principles and how they apply to problem solving, community planning, and safety and security assessments

​ -Participate in intense, hands-on, practicum's on applying CPTED principles in your community

​ -Examine more comprehensively lighting, landscaping, traffic calming strategies, cul-de-sacs, chicanes, park and recreation areas, parking facilities, and their applications within your community

​ -Learn and review site plans and make suggestions for changes and enhancement based on CPTED principles​
-Learn how CPTED principles can play a role in your overall community planning​
*Benefits of CPTED*

*Law Enforcement Will Benefit From

*​ -Sustainable links with planning, development, code enforcement, and other local agencies

​ -Clarification and action on neighborhood priorities related to crime and quality of life

​ *Municipal Leadership Will See

*​ -Improved perception of safety and livability in public areas and neighborhoods

​ -Enhanced consideration of public safety in planning, development, and redevelopment projects

​ *Community Residents Will Have

*​ -Opportunities to play meaningful roles in crime prevention

​ -Improved sense of security and quality of life

​ -Increased interaction among residents and stronger neighborhood bonds​
*The National Crime Prevention Council's Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design Training Program is a registered provider for the American Institute of Architects Continuing Education Systems. The completion of this training constitutes approximately 21 Health, Safety, and Welfare Learning Units (HSW/LU).*

************************​ *For More information:*​ *Sergeant Glen Mills*​ *Burlington Police Department*​ *781-505-4945*​ *gamills -at- burlmass.org

Replace -at- with @
*​


----------

